# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena na spoedopname!

## Inga

hoi hoi,

Ik wil je toch ook even mijn ervaring vertellen: ik heb een maand geleden vijf dagen op het intensieve gelegen en moet toegeven dat ik ontzettend blij mag zijn dat ik nog leef! Mijn beide longen zaten vol bloedklonters en heb thuis (rond 12u00) een trombose gehad (gelukkig was mijn vriend thuis!) Toen hij van het toilet kwam lag ik bewusteloos op de grond (hij heeft mij opgedraaid en zag dat ik alle helemaal blauw was, aangezien ik mijn tong aan het inslikken was, heeft hij deze vast genomen, en na een tijd ben ik gelukkig bijgekomen maar.....
De dokter van wacht gebeld en deze is drie keer thuis geweest en 's avonds zei hij dat ik naar het ziekenhuis moest (mijn hartslag bleef rond 125/130 in rust)
Op het spoed kreeg ik te horen dat het zeer kritiek was! Het was nu of nooit. (dat doet je wel schrikken aangezien ik al drie maal naar de huisdokter was geweest en foto's had laten nemen van mijn longen!)
Ik ben onmiddellijk moeten stoppen met de pil en kreeg te horen dat de enige mogelijk anticoncepitie het spiraaltje was.

Ik heb gisteren (20 september) mijn mirena laten plaatsen en wil je erbij vertellen dat het allemaal wel meevalt. (natuurlijk is dit voor elke persoon anders). Om 15u30 had ik een afspraak bij de gené en om 16u zat ik al terug in de auto naar huis.
Ik moet wel eerlijk toegeven dat het twee maal doorbijten is. De eerste keer wanneer ze de baarmoeder meet en de tweede keer als ze het spiraaltje inbrengen.
Nadien voelde ik een zeurende pijn in mijn onderbuik (het gevoel wanneer ik pijnlijke maandstonden hebt). ik heb dan ook een dafelgan genomen.
Vandaag gaat het vrij goed.
Maar ik moet wel toegeven dat ik me afvraag hoe het verder zal gaan????
Hopelijk goed want mijn bloed wil niet stabiel worden al neem ik zoveel bloedverdunners (2 spuiten elke dag en marcoumar en cardioaspirine).

Ik zou het fijn vinden als je even zou willen reageren, de kleinste steun of reactie kan al wonderen doen.

groetjes
Inga

----------


## Claudia_x

Hoi Inga,

Mijn verhaal lijkt op jouw verhaal. Ik heb op 4 september een massale longembolie gehad. Ik zat achter mijn laptop en mijn hart begon als een gek te kloppen. Ik kon heel moeilijk ademhalen. Ik dacht dat ik een hartaanval kreeg. Ik heb mijn vriend geroepen (die was godzijdank ook thuis dankzij een vriend die geen zin had in badminton) en ben op de bank gaan liggen. Daar ben ik in (wat later bleek) een obstructieve shock geraakt. Ik heb alles bewust meegemaakt maar kon moeilijk op mijn omgeving reageren en ik begon als een gek te zweten. Twee keer ben ik even weggeweest. 

Mijn vriend heeft de huisartsendienst gebeld en er stonden binnen een paar minuten 2 doktoren aan de bank. Ze belden meteen de ambulancedienst en toen die er was werd de brandweer geregeld. Ik woon op 3 hoog, dus ik moest via het raam naar beneden. Ik ben naar de eerste hulp gebracht en daar hebben ze mijn leven gered. Dit is allemaal in het begin van de maandagnacht gebeurd en dinsdagmiddag om 2 uur mocht ik al van de ic af naar de gewone verpleegafdeling. De maandag erop ben ik uit het ziekenhuis ontslagen.

Ook ik ben meteen stopt met de pil. Ik slikte de Dianepil. Nu sta ik voor de keuze: koperspiraal, mirena-spiraal of condooms. Ik vind het heel lastig. Eigenlijk heb ik helemaal geen zin meer in gedoe aan mijn lijf. Maar ik wil ook zo graag weer normaal functioneren en dus op een zorgeloze manier vrijen met m'n vriend. Ik ben al naar een gynaecoloog geweest en dat gesprek is niet bevallen. Maandag heb ik een gesprek met mijn huisarts en aan haar wil ik vragen of het mogelijk is een roesje te krijgen bij het plaatsen van de mirena-spiraal. Ik weet dat velen het overdreven vinden. In het ziekenhuis heb ik alles ondergaan, de overgave ging toen heel gemakkelijk. Ik heb me groot gehouden. Maar het plaatsen van het mirena-spiraaltje benauwt me vreselijk. 

Het was fijn om wat herkenning in jouw verhaal te vinden.

Groetjes,
Claudia

----------


## Van Opstal

Hallo,

Wat een toestand allemaal.
Ik heb zelf ook een massale longembolie gehad. Tijdens de zwangerschap ik was 35 weken zwanger van mijn dochtertje. 80% van de longen was buiten werking. Na het spuiten van fragmin en infuus was het wel beter geworden (dachten ze). Mijn dochter is normaal geboren en 5 weken later lag ik alweer in het ziekenhuis. Wat bleek mijn rechterlongslagader was nog verstopt. Ik ben in het ziekenhuis van nieuwengein geopereerd, anders had ik nog maar 5 jaar te leven. Mijn hart was inmiddels zo groot als twee vuisten (normaal een vuist) omdat hij zo hart moest werken met het bloed circuleren.

Mijn bloed verdunners waren acucemavarol (of zo iets) in elk geval kregen ze me daar niet mee onder controle. Nu slik ik macoumar en dat gaat wonderbaarlijk goed (zelfs met de carnaval). Ik mag nu ook zelf prikken en doseren. Anticonseotie gebruik ik niet, mannen kunnen heel goed ook het een en ander regelen. Misschien kan je het zelf prikken ook aanvragen bij de trombose dienst. Ik hoop dat je daar wat aan hebt.

Groetjes Esther

----------

